# net-im/ekiga



## ikbendeman (Dec 7, 2013)

```
*** Warning: Linking the executable ekiga against the loadable module
*** libekiga.so is not portable!
/usr/local/lib/libopal.so: undefined reference to `std::ctype<char>::_M_widen_init() const@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
/usr/local/lib/libopal.so: undefined reference to `std__detail::_List_node_base::_M_unhook()@GLiBC_3.4.15'
../lib/.libs/libekiga.so: undefined reference to `std:ctype<char>::_M_widen_init() const'
/usr/local/lib/libboost_signals.so: undefined reference to `std::__detail::_List_node_base::_M_reverse()@GLIBCXX_3.4.15'
/usr/local/lib/libopal.so: undefined reference to `std::__detail:_List_Node_base::swap(std::__detail::_List_node_base&, std::__detail::_list_node_base&)@GLIBCXX_3.4.15'
```

And a bunch more of the same errors.  I tried it with the flags I wanted and with no flags at all, every compiler available, you name it, what's going on here?

`uname`

```
FreeBSD freebsd.local 9.2-RELEASE #0 r25588 root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
```


----------



## ikbendeman (Dec 7, 2013)

textproc/libxml++26 isn't working either*.*


----------



## ikbendeman (Dec 12, 2013)

For future reference, I think it's because I turned off NLS support on all my ports. Everything else is working now.


----------

